# [EMERGE] appliquer et comprendre emerge -pv (resolu)

## shrek35

Bonjour,

je debute ss Gentoo.

j'ai installe la version 2.6.16r11 (de memoire) sur un AMD 64, j'ai dc un systeme tt beau mais tt nu...

je veux installer xorg-x11

j'ai dc fais un emerge -pv xorg-x11, la j'ai pas mal de packages a prendre, et des trucs style +gnome -debug, etc....(3 lignes completes)

ma question concerne la variable USE, 

dois je mettre ttes les options de compilation données par le pretend ds ma variable USE de make.conf ?

ou suffit-il de faire un emerge xorg-x11 ?

merciLast edited by shrek35 on Wed Jul 12, 2006 6:45 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gbetous

La variable USE contient tes préférences. Pour l'instant elle doit etre vide (ou presque). Tu as donc un système par défaut qui va se construire.

A toi, ensuite, de décider ce que tu veux ou pas, et de le précisier dans cette variable, pour affiner tes préférences. Plus facile à dire qu'à faire !!!

Si tu n'as rien précisé dans ta varialbe, +gnome (donc activation de gnome) est par défaut, de même que -debug (pas d'informations de debug) est par défaut.

Si tu ne veux pas gnome (et tout ce qui utilise gnome), a toi de positionner -gnome dans ta variable USE. De la même manière, si tu veux garder les options de debug (pas très utile, mais c'est pour poursuivre ton exemple), tu positionnes un +debug dans ta variable USE.

C'est un peu long et fastidieux, mais au fur-et-à-mesure du temps, tu verras que tu rajouteras pleins de truc dans cette variable, en fonction de tes besoins.

----------

## yoyo

Bienvenue à toi shrek35 !

Tout d'abord, pourrais-tu éditer ton premier post et modifier le titre afin qu'il suive nos conventions stp ??

Merci.

Tu sembles avoir la bonne approche concernant Gentoo et GNU/Linux en général.  :Wink: 

Se poser des questions sur le fonctionnemnt de son système est l'état d'esprit indispensable pour le maîtriser. La plupart des réponses à tes questions se trouvent probablement sur ce forum ou le sous-forum "Documentations, Astuces et Scripts" (ou encore les forums "globaux" si tu n'es pas anglophobe).

La distribution Gentoo se targue (à juste titre d'ailleurs) d'avoir une très bonne et très complète documentation (et j'en profite pour remercier ceux qui l'écrivent et la traduisent car c'est amha un travail qui n'est pas reconnu à sa juste valeur). Tu la trouveras ici : Documentation Gentoo.

Et pour en revenir à ton problème une bonne explication est donnée ici : La variable USE.

Enfin, pour répondre plus précisément à ta question j'en extrait quelques passages :  *Quote:*   

> Pour permettre aux utilisateurs de trouver et choisir facilement les paramètres USE, nous fournissons une configuration par défaut de USE. Cette configuration est un ensemble de paramètres USE dont nous pensons qu'ils sont communément employés par les utilisateurs de Gentoo. Cette configuration par défaut est déclarée dans les fichiers make.defaults de votre profil.

 Ainsi, les développeurs Gentoo on sélectionner les paramètres couramment utilisés. C'est ceux que tu peux voir lors du "emerge -vp paquet" en ce moment. Tu n'as besoin de changer que ceux définis par défaut et dont tu ne veux pas ou ceux retirés par défaut et que tu veux.

Enjoy !

EDIT : grillé

----------

## CryoGen

Bienvenue parmis nous,

pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité (cf. signature) ! Merci  :Wink: 

Pour ta question : Prend les USE en fonctions de ce que tu as besoin  :Wink:  Pas la peine de tous les ajouter au make.conf

N'oubli pas de renseigner les variables VIDEO_CARDS et INPUT_DEVICES (les possibilités te sont données avec le pretend  :Wink: )

Mon make.conf à titre d'exemple (sur mon serveur / pas de X)

extrait make.conf

```
USE="-X -opengl -qt3 -qt -kde -gtk -gnome -xpm dvd bzip2 \

     mmx mmxext sse sse2 3dnow 3dnowext amd64 userlocales

     dbus hal acpi nptl nptlonly nls \

     apache2 php mysql ldap samba odbc pdf \

     "

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"
```

EDIT: maxi grilled   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shrek35

ok merci d'avoir repondu.

dc si je comprends bien, je ne suis pas obligé de respecter les choix USE fournit par le pretend.

mon emerge va qd mm passer ?

que ce passe t'il si ds le pretend j'ai un USE=toto     dc necessaire et que je ne l'ai pas ds mon make.conf ?

la compilation va qd mm se faire, ca va etre bancal ?

Il faut pas mal de recul sur USE pr faire les bons choix !

cdt

----------

## gbetous

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> que ce passe t'il si ds le pretend j'ai un USE=toto     dc necessaire et que je ne l'ai pas ds mon make.conf ?

 

c'est pas possible ! le pretend ne t'affiche que ce qu'il va se passer, en fonction de ta varialbe USE. donc si ta variable USE contient un "-toto", alors le pretend ne va pas te proposer d'opérations contenant un "+toto".

si tu veux un package qui n'a pas le choix et doit etre fait avec un "+toto" (par exemple une libtoto), alors il va te dire "je peux pas emerger libtoto parce que tu as un -toto"

donc pas de soucis, pas de système instable... c'est très bien fait, et ca marche plutôt bien.

en ce qui concerne ta variable USE à toi, c'est un peu comme les paramètres du BIOS : ne touche que ce que tu comprends   :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

au passage tu peux lire :

```

less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

```

----------

## Magic Banana

Bienvenue !

Lorsque tu compiles un logiciel tu peux faire des choix pour, par exemple, inclure tel module ou non. Dans une distribution qui utilise des paquets précompilés (par exemple Debian ou Red Hat), tu ne peux pas influer sur la façon dont sont compilés les paquets. Avec Gentoo tu peux !  :Razz: 

Comme les autres te l'ont précisé, la variable USE est définie par défaut avec ce qui est sensé convenir à un maximum d'utilisateurs (et en ne prenant QUE des formats ouverts : voilà donc, peut être, des mots clés que tu vas bientôt rajouter à ta variable USE : win32, real, pdf, dvi, etc.).

Que tu touches ou non à la variable USE le paquet se compilera et s'installera sur ton système. Simplement tu pourrais te retrouver avec des bouts du logiciel qui sont là alors que cela t'est inutile (par exemple le support du joystick dans un jeu alors que tu n'as pas de joystick) ou, plus ennuyeux, l'inverse.

Ce que je conseille : tu fais un choix KDE ou Gnome (ou Xfce ou ...) et tu mets dans ta variable USE soit "kde qt -gnome -gtk" soit "gnome gtk -kde -qt" (soit "gtk -kde -gnome -qt" soit ...). Ces mots clés définissent tes préférences de bureau et d'environnement graphique (lié au bureau) et influent donc sur de nombreux paquets pouvant te faire économiser pas mal de place sur ton disque et sur ta RAM (lors de l'exécution). Ensuite tu installes ton système de base (parce que je suppose que tu veux un système opérationnel avant Noël) en commençant par "emerge kde" ou "emerge gnome" (ou "emerge xfce" ou ...) qui t'installera (en dépendance) X.

Ensuite tu pourras utiliser ton système qui ne sera pour le moment pas vraiment paufiné pour tes besoin mais c'est là où tu t'intéresses petit à petit à toute la richesse de Gentoo en lisant les différentes docs, le forum, le wiki, ... Bien vite tu apprendras à dompter Portage et te fera un système aux petis ognons (notamment en utilisant la variable USE).

La première chose à lire sera le guide de configuration de X...

Bonne compilation !

<troll>

PS: Si tu ne sais pas quel bureau choisir, choisis Gnome !  :Very Happy: 

<\troll>

----------

## Mickael

Salut et bienvenu,

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...C'est un peu long et fastidieux, mais au fur-et-à-mesure du temps, tu verras que tu rajouteras pleins de truc dans cette variable, en fonction de tes besoins.
> 
> ....
> ...

 

Et je le dirais en chanson moi : 

 *Léo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avec le temps...
> 
> avec le temps, va, tout s'en va
> ...

 

ARRR, c'est bon   :Arrow:  []

----------

## yoyo

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> si tu veux un package qui n'a pas le choix et doit etre fait avec un "+toto" (par exemple une libtoto), alors il va te dire "je peux pas emerger libtoto parce que tu as un -toto"

 Non, pas tout à fait. Les USE sont des OPTIONS à choisir et pas des dépendances indispensables.

En prenant une analogie parlante : une automobile peut très bien fonctionner avec ou sans clim/vitres électriques etc. mais les roues ou le moteur ne sont pas des options. Ainsi, tu peux mettre le USEflag "-qt", si tu émerges kde/amarok/... et bien "qt" sera installé sur ton système (d'ailleurs ces deux paquets non pas de USEflags "qt").

----------

## shrek35

bon que de reponse !

cool, je ne suis pas seul.

ok je comprends que emerge fait en fct du use, ms (je suis chiant), si je n'ai rien ds use et que le merge propose le USE=tartempion

je dois le rajouter ds mon make.conf ?

j'ai trouve sur le net un use un peu generaliste, ce que je n'aime pas c'est que je ne maitrise pas tt les mots....

dc, dois je continuer a prendre ce use, ou alors prendre le use de du handbook, ou alors un USE vide que je complete au fur et a mesure.

J'ai prevu ds l'odre d'installer X11 puis fluxbox, Alsa, Firefox, imprimantes.

----------

## Il turisto

non tu dois rien ajouter.

le use permet d'aiguiller ton systeme. 

si tu aimes gnome tu ajoute le use gnome. si tu prevoit d'utiliser apache et mysql alors tu ajoutes les flags apache et mysql. Si tu veux le support du ogg alors tu peux ajouter le flag ogg, ...

Franchement fais un :

less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

et lis les flags un par un. si un flag fais ce que tu désires ajoutes le.

si tu as des questions à propos d'un flag pose les.

et n'oublie pas que les flags ne sont pas fixes. tu peux en ajouter par la suite et même les prendre en comptre rétroactivement avec l'option -N de emerge.

----------

## shrek35

Alors on peut dc se passer de l'option pretend et faire un emerge xorg-x11 ss pb de porte a faux....

----------

## Il turisto

oui -pv t'indique juste ce que emerge va faire. 

C'est simplement un moyen de controller ce qui va se passer avant que ca se passe.

----------

## shrek35

ok, le fait de ne pas prendre une option de compilation demandée par le pretend ne nuira pas à l'emerge du dit paquet.

il fonctionnera normalement, ok

la prendre permettra d'affiner l'ensemble ds des domaines qui me sont inconnus....   :Crying or Very sad: 

pr resumer, ca me rassure, ( de tte maniere j'ai fait un partimage de ma partition racine) j'espere que cela sera suffisant en cas de plantage. ms je ne vois pas l'interet de faire un pretend pr ne pas le respecter apres....

je reste perplexe

----------

## tnntwister

peut être que ce lien là t'intéressera : 

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Comment_fonctionne_emerge

Bon courage !

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Il y a  des uses par default  ds le répertoire de ton profile , si tu veux savoir quel est ton profile :

```
eselect profile show
```

si tu n'as pas eselect , emerge le !

et tu vas ds ce répertoire ou se trouve un fichier make.defaults avec les uses de base, ensuite c'est à toi de voir ce dont tu as besoin pour le rajouter ou l'enlever à partir  du make.conf. 

                                                                        @+

----------

## rosebud

salut et bienvenu

pour info puisque tu es nouveau un emerge gnome va te prendre minimum 4h donc perd pas patience

à plus

----------

## man in the hill

 *rosebud wrote:*   

> salut et bienvenu
> 
> pour info puisque tu es nouveau un emerge gnome va te prendre minimum 4h donc perd pas patience
> 
> à plus

 

```
emerge gnome-light
```

ça existe !  :Razz:  .

                                                         @+

----------

## Il turisto

Emerge gnome ne prendra pas 4h sur une machine comme la sienne je pense.

Peut-être 2 tout au plus.

----------

## shrek35

merci pr les bien venu...

c'est un 2800+, 1 Go de RAM.

je veux mettre que fluxbox, j'ai besoin de gnome, kde & CO ?

pr moi non.

pourquoi fluxbox me direz vs ? - car j'ai lu que c'est light a generer, plus light que Gnome.....

une fois make .conf configuere, je peux remodifier ds le futur la varaible USE ?

merci

----------

## yoyo

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> pourquoi fluxbox me direz vs ? - car j'ai lu que c'est light a generer, plus light que Gnome.....

 Fluxbox et gnome/kde ne sont pas comparables (mais fluxbox est un bon choix malgrés tout   :Razz:  ). Fluxbox est un gestionnaire de fenêtre qui ne sert qu'à l'affichage des fenêtres plus quelques fonctionnalités spécifiques (slit, tabs etc.) alors que gnome/kde sont des gestionnaires de bureau : ils gèrent les fenêtres bien sûr mais aussi les icônes sur le bureau, l'explorateur de fichiers etc.

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> une fois make .conf configuere, je peux remodifier ds le futur la varaible USE ?

 Sans problème !

----------

## Magic Banana

Ca pour être light, c'est light...

Maintenant tu m'as l'air d'être assez nouveau dans le monde GNU/Linux... Me trompe-je ? Si tu es effectivement nouveau je te conseillerais de t'installer un Gnome (ou un KDE  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:  ) pour te convaincre du potentiel et de GNU/Linux. Avec Fluxbox tu risque de galérer pour configurer ton système puisque ce n'est qu'un gestionnaire de fenêtres et non un bureau (avec tous les outils graphiques qui aident grandement le débutant). Vu l'ordinateur que tu as Gnome tournera très bien (mon ordinateur est moins performant) et, si tu veux à tout prix gagner en milisecondes, tu pourras installer plus tard Fluxbox (tout en gardant Gnome au début pour une transition en douceur).

EDIT : grillé  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Wink: 

----------

## shrek35

oui je suis newbie !

ms j'aime bien maitriser ce que je fais, comprendre, tt pis si je galere, au moins j'apprend.

c'est pr ca que je n'aime pas Mandriva 2006, on voit rien, il fait tt et au bout du compte, j'apprends rien.

la je veux mettre les mains deds.

c pr ca que j'ai fais un partimage de ma racine, histoire de revenir au step précedent.

dc je persiste a fluxbox et quitte a moi d'installer un trux pr les icones, un autre pr l'explorer, etc.....

----------

## PabOu

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> ok, le fait de ne pas prendre une option de compilation demandée par le pretend ne nuira pas à l'emerge du dit paquet.
> 
> il fonctionnera normalement, ok

 

J'ai tout lu depuis le début, et je pense que tu n'as pas compris ce qu'est le pretend.

Une explication (je reprends le thème de la voiture) :

Quand tu fais 

```
emerge voiture -pv
```

Il va t'afficher une liste de paquets qui sont "voiture" et éventuellement, lorsqu'elles ne sont pas déjà installées, toutes les dépendances obligatoires (roues, volant, ...). 

Mais comme tu l'as déjà vu, cette commande va également afficher la liste des flags USE pour chaque paquet.

Ces flags sont, par exemple (pour le programme voiture) : "bleu climatisation -vert -rouge -blanc -autoradio".

Voici un exemple visuel :

```
[ebuild  N    ] exemple-voiture/volant-2.6.17_p1-r1  USE="-cuir" 1,365 kB

[ebuild  N    ] exemple-voiture/roues-1.2.0 USE="17pouces -18pouces -chrome" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] exemple-voiture/peinture-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 81 kB

[ebuild  N    ] exemple-voiture/climatisation-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 90 kB

[ebuild  N    ] exemple-voiture/voiture-2.3.10 USE="bleu climatisation -autoradio -blanc -rouge -vert" 14,696 kB
```

Quand tu vas lire ca, ca voudra dire  *emerge voiture -pv wrote:*   

> Si tu emerges "voiture" sans plus toucher à la configuration (make.conf et tout ca), je vais t'installer (le programme) une voiture bleue, AVEC climatisation et SANS autoradio.. Ainsi que toutes les dépendances qui sont obligatoire (roues, volant,..) et optionnelles (le programme climatisation).

 

Les USES qu'affiche "pretend" ne sont là que pour te dire les options avec lesquelles le programme sera compilé, et non pas pour te dire ce que tu dois mettre dans ton make.conf ! C'est tout le contraire ! C'est ton make.conf qui va dire à emerge (et pretend) ce qu'il doit utiliser comme OPTIONS.

Si, dans mon exemple tu souhaites une voiture verte, sans climatisation, et avec autoradio.. Et bien, apres avoir affiché le pretend, tu vas modifier le make.conf pour rajouter ces flags : "-bleu vert -climatisation autoradio".

A ce moment, tu relances la commande "emerge voiture -pv".. et tu verras que les dépendances ont changé (le programme climatisation ne sera plus installé, par contre tu auras les programmes radio, lecteur-cd, controle-du-volume. Mais les flags USE auront également changé et seront ceux-ci : "autoradio vert -blanc -bleu -climatisation -rouge".

Pretend ne sert qu'à controller si tout est bien comme toi tu le veux.. il ne sert pas à dire "il te manque le flag XXX", car les flags, c'est toi qui les choisis ;)

----------

## Il turisto

Je viens de lire ton explication et je la trouve toute en simplicité et très claire.

Félicitations PabOu.

----------

## yoyo

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> oui je suis newbie !
> 
> ms j'aime bien maitriser ce que je fais, comprendre, tt pis si je galere, au moins j'apprend.
> 
> c'est pr ca que je n'aime pas Mandriva 2006, on voit rien, il fait tt et au bout du compte, j'apprends rien.
> ...

 Pourrais-tu éviter le style sms s'il te plait ??

Merci.

PS : une explication claire est signe d'une bonne maîtrise du sujet.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Il turisto

Je suis d'accord avec ta remarque sur l'explication claire cependant certaines personnes même en marisant le sujet à fond ne sont pas coapables d'expliquer aussi bien.

Je saluait donc la performance de PabOu.

----------

## PabOu

Euh.. Et bien, merci !

Je suis d'accord que cela reste très compréhensible pour nous, qui avons une expérience et qui maitrisons le sujet, mais pour un novice ?

PS: Pour faire des explications claires, je suis encore loin d'être au niveau de TGL, yoyo, anigel, kopp et kernel_sensei :)

----------

## TTK

Allez, tout le monde s'est déjà bien lâché sur le nioubie mais j'ajoute ma couche: utilise -av au lieu de -pv ...

----------

## shrek35

hoo il est bien ce post !!!!!!

j'avais rien compris du tout ou plutot si, mais tout a l'envers !

mais reste le probleme de la pertinance des flag et donc comprendre leur siginification.....

bon je teste ca ce soir....

merci.

----------

## Il turisto

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Allez, tout le monde s'est déjà bien lâché sur le nioubie mais j'ajoute ma couche: utilise -av au lieu de -pv ...

 

Je ne comprend pas bien ce que tu entedns par lacher mais on essaye juste de l'aider.

Pour le -av je me permet de préciser :

-pv fais donc ce que Pab0u à dis à savoir te montrer ce que emerge ferais si il n'y avais pas ce -p. C'est à dire te donner la liste des packages qu'il voudrait installer (-p) et de leur flags (-v).

-av fais pareil sauf qu'a la différence du -p il te propose directement de les installer en répondant simplement yes ou no à une question. Le -av te fait donc gagner du temps et du cpu. Dernière chose à la question que emerge -av te pose (essaye tu comprendras mieux) si tu fais simplement entrée il prend cela comme un yes.

edit : pour les flags je me permet d'insister : less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

dans ce fichier tu trouveras toutes les explications nécessaires.

un dernier point : il existe un petit programme à savoir ufed (emerge ufed) qui te donne une petite interface basique pour choisir tes use flags et qui modifie seul le fichier make.conf.

----------

## shrek35

Bonsoir tous le monde.

je suis passe a la pratique de vos nombreux conseils..... c'est la berizina !

bon dans l'ordre (il y a 6 points):

1) l'emerge --sync s'est bien passé.

2) emerge -pv update world est nok

voici le message d'erreur :

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies   ... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

je ne comprends pas car j'ai une distrib toutes nue !

si je vire pam-login, je ne pourais plus me loger, dc que faire ?

desinstaller pam-login puis ds la foulee installer shadow ?

3) emerge xorg-x11, le but du post a l'origine !

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 326:   Called x-modular_src_configure

  x-modular.eclass, line 313:   Called econf '--prefix=/usr' '--datadir=/usr/share'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

et voici config.log :

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by Xproto configure 7.0.5, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = flam

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 2.6.16-gentoo-r11

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Thu Jul 6 22:09:09 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = x86_64

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1329: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1384: result: /bin/install -c

configure:1395: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1438: result: yes

configure:1503: checking for gawk

configure:1519: found /bin/gawk

configure:1529: result: gawk

configure:1539: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:1559: result: yes

configure:1739: checking build system type

configure:1757: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1765: checking host system type

configure:1779: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1844: checking for style of include used by make

configure:1872: result: GNU

configure:1905: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:1934: result: no

configure:1943: checking for gcc

configure:1959: found /usr/bin/gcc

configure:1969: result: gcc

configure:2213: checking for C compiler version

configure:2216: gcc --version </dev/null >&5

gcc (GCC) 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: 

Copyright (C) 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2219: $? = 0

configure:2221: gcc -v </dev/null >&5

Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/specs

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/gcc-3.4.4/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include/g++-v3 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-multilib --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,f77 --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: 

configure:2224: $? = 0

configure:2226: gcc -V </dev/null >&5

gcc: `-V' option must have argument

configure:2229: $? = 1

configure:2252: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2255: gcc -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  >&5

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:33: Error: cannot represent relocation type BFD_RELOC_64

configure:2258: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "Xproto"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "xproto"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "7.0.5"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "Xproto 7.0.5"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

| #define PACKAGE "xproto"

| #define VERSION "7.0.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2297: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_path_install='/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_ac_ct_CC=gcc

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/xproto-7.0.5/work/xproto-7.0.5/missing --run aclocal-1.9'

AMDEPBACKSLASH='\'

AMDEP_FALSE='#'

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/xproto-7.0.5/work/xproto-7.0.5/missing --run tar'

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/xproto-7.0.5/work/xproto-7.0.5/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/xproto-7.0.5/work/xproto-7.0.5/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/xproto-7.0.5/work/xproto-7.0.5/missing --run automake-1.9'

AWK='gawk'

CC='gcc'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

CPPFLAGS=''

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR='.deps'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EXEEXT=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='${SHELL} $(install_sh) -c -s'

LDFLAGS=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/xproto-7.0.5/work/xproto-7.0.5/missing --run makeinfo'

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE='xproto'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg'

PACKAGE_NAME='Xproto'

PACKAGE_STRING='Xproto 7.0.5'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='xproto'

PACKAGE_VERSION='7.0.5'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

USE_FDS_BITS=''

VERSION='7.0.5'

ac_ct_CC='gcc'

ac_ct_STRIP=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__include='include'

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='/usr/share'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='i686'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='/var/tmp/portage/xproto-7.0.5/work/xproto-7.0.5/install-sh'

libdir='/usr/lib64'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='mkdir -p --'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE "xproto"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

#define PACKAGE_NAME "Xproto"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "Xproto 7.0.5"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "xproto"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "7.0.5"

#define VERSION "7.0.5"

configure: exit 77

4 )je me dis un probleme gcc !

donc emerge gcc

et ben tiens, dans le mille !

creating cache ./config.cache

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD compatible install... /bin/install -c

*** This configuration is not supported in the following subdirectories:

     target-libffi target-boehm-gc target-zlib target-libjava zlib fastjar target-libobjc

    (Any other directories should still work fine.)

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:33: Error: cannot represent relocation type BFD_RELOC_64

*** The command 'gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe   conftest.c' failed.

*** You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 24:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1459:   Called gcc_do_configure

  toolchain.eclass, line 1259:   Called die

!!! failed to run configure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

5) bon, etant temeraire, je tente d'installer ufed

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ufed-0.40-r1/work/ufed-0.40 ...

cc -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -std=c99 -pedantic -Wall -Wextra -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -c ufed-curses.c

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:49: Error: bad register name `%rbp'

{standard input}:52: Error: bad register name `%rbx'

.................

{standard input}:1818: Error: `items(%rip)' is not a valid base/index expression

{standard input}:1819: Error: bad register name `%rdx'

make: *** [ufed-curses.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-portage/ufed-0.40-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ufed-0.40-r1.ebuild, line 28:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

6) je vous donne mon make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="gtk gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr hal pic firefox nptl nptlonly samba ieee1394 tcltk xvid nfs unicode xinerama howl truetype truetype-fonts win32codecs xine xmms X bmp browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cups dbus dvdr dvdread divx4linux foomaticdb usb vorbis imagemagick jpeg mime mozilla mp3 motif mpeg ncurses ogg opengl perl pdflib png ppds print posix python real quicktime scanner spell svg xosd lm_sensors logitech-mouse symlink userlocales cjk directfb fbdev live nas network rtc mplayer acpi -apm avi bash completion flac jabber jack kdexdelta sse sox ffmpeg musepack -debug"

LINGUAS="fr"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

j'ai dmesg au cas ou (mais vu la taille je ne le met pas en PJ)

Votre aide sera la bienvenue.

je pense que j'ai rate qcq chose de tres gros pr que tout foire comme ca.

pour rappel, la distribution est une 2.6.16r11 sur un AMD64 2800+ avec une gforce 9800 se en carte graphique.

merci

----------

## PabOu

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Dernière chose à la question que emerge -av te pose (essaye tu comprendras mieux) si tu fais simplement entrée il prend cela comme un yes.

 

Plus chez moi, et déjà depuis plusieurs semaines (je suis en ~ARCH). Je trouvais ca bien pratique..

shrek35 : pour ton problème numéro 2 (pam-login et shadow), voici la commande à taper :

```
FEATURES=-collision-protect emerge --nodeps shadow && emerge --unmerge pam-login
```

Ensuite, tu fais ton emerge world, et on verra ce que les autres erreurs deviennent.

----------

## Link31

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> si je vire pam-login, je ne pourais plus me loger, dc que faire ?
> 
> desinstaller pam-login puis ds la foulee installer shadow ?

 

Idem chez moi, en fait j'ai masqué shadow pour être tranquille...  :Confused: 

Si quelqu'un peut indiquer précisément ce qu'il faut faire pour éviter de casser le système, ce serait avec joie ! Surtout que j'ai quelques paquets compilés avec le useflag "pam".

@PabOu : il ne faut pas plutôt enlever pam-login avant de mettre à jour shadow ? Je voudrais être sûr...

----------

## PabOu

 *Link31 wrote:*   

> @PabOu : il ne faut pas plutôt enlever pam-login avant de mettre à jour shadow ? Je voudrais être sûr...

 

Le FEATURES qui est au début de la ligne de commande, ca veut dire d'oublier que pam-login bloque shadow.

Il va ensuite mettre shadow (qui va écraser /bin/login et d'autres fichiers de pam-login).. qui ne sera pas bloqué grâce au FEATURES défini.

A la fin, si (et seulement si) shadow s'est emergé sans soucis, il va désinstaller pam-login, mais pas les fichiers de shadow.

C'est la méthode la moins risquée.. Mais bon, si tu es parano, tu peux crééer un package de pam-login avant de faire cette manip ;)

----------

## Link31

Bon, c'est fait (et le package de pam-login aussi  :Wink: ).

Maintenant il faut redémarrer pour vérifier que tout va bien ? Désolé d'encombrer le sujet.

----------

## shrek35

ouarf, j'ai pas tout compris le comment du pourquoi.

bon je vais essayer ca.

merci

----------

## shrek35

Bon c'est pas mieux !!!

j'ai fais : FEATURES=-collision-protect emerge --nodeps shadow && emerge --unmerge pam-login

et j'ai ca : 

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/work/shadow-4.0.15 ...

 * econf: updating shadow-4.0.15/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating shadow-4.0.15/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-desrpc --with-libcrypt --with-libcrack --enable-shared=no --enable-static=yes --with-libpam --without-skey --without-selinux --enable-nls --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/work/shadow-4.0.15/config.log

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  shadow-4.0.15-r2.ebuild, line 72:   Called econf '--disable-desrpc' '--with-libcrypt' '--with-libcrack' '--enable-shared=no' '--enable-static=yes' '--with-libpam' '--without-skey' '--without-selinux' '--enable-nls'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

config.log me donne ca :

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by configure, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-desrpc --with-libcrypt --with-libcrack --enable-shared=no --enable-static=yes --with-libpam --without-skey --without-selinux --enable-nls --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = flam

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 2.6.16-gentoo-r11

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Thu Jul 6 22:09:09 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = x86_64

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1557: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1612: result: /bin/install -c

configure:1623: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1666: result: yes

configure:1731: checking for gawk

configure:1747: found /bin/gawk

configure:1757: result: gawk

configure:1767: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:1787: result: yes

configure:2018: checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles

configure:2027: result: no

configure:2051: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2080: result: no

configure:2089: checking for gcc

configure:2105: found /usr/bin/gcc

configure:2115: result: gcc

configure:2359: checking for C compiler version

configure:2362: gcc --version </dev/null >&5

gcc (GCC) 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: 

Copyright (C) 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2365: $? = 0

configure:2367: gcc -v </dev/null >&5

Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/specs

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/gcc-3.4.4/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include/g++-v3 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-multilib --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,f77 --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: 

configure:2370: $? = 0

configure:2372: gcc -V </dev/null >&5

gcc: `-V' option must have argument

configure:2375: $? = 1

configure:2398: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2401: gcc -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -Wl,-z,now conftest.c  >&5

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:33: Error: cannot represent relocation type BFD_RELOC_64

configure:2404: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "shadow"

| #define VERSION "4.0.15"

| #define _GNU_SOURCE 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2443: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_F77_set=

ac_cv_env_F77_value=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=' -Wl,-z,now'

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_path_install='/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_ac_ct_CC=gcc

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/work/shadow-4.0.15/missing --run aclocal-1.9'

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/work/shadow-4.0.15/missing --run tar'

ANSI2KNR=''

AR=''

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/work/shadow-4.0.15/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/work/shadow-4.0.15/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/work/shadow-4.0.15/missing --run automake-1.9'

AWK='gawk'

CC='gcc'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX=''

CXXCPP=''

CXXDEPMODE=''

CXXFLAGS='-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

ECHO='echo'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

ENABLE_REGENERATE_MAN_FALSE=''

ENABLE_REGENERATE_MAN_TRUE=''

EXEEXT=''

F77=''

FFLAGS=''

GMSGFMT=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='${SHELL} $(install_sh) -c -s'

INTLLIBS=''

INTL_MACOSX_LIBS=''

LDFLAGS=' -Wl,-z,now'

LIBAUDIT=''

LIBCRACK=''

LIBCRYPT=''

LIBICONV=''

LIBINTL=''

LIBMD=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBPAM=''

LIBS=''

LIBSELINUX=''

LIBSKEY=''

LIBTOOL=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBICONV=''

LTLIBINTL=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAINT='#'

MAINTAINER_MODE_FALSE=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_TRUE='#'

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/work/shadow-4.0.15/missing --run makeinfo'

MKINSTALLDIRS=''

MSGFMT=''

MSGMERGE=''

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE='shadow'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''

PACKAGE_NAME=''

PACKAGE_STRING=''

PACKAGE_TARNAME=''

PACKAGE_VERSION=''

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

POSUB=''

RANLIB=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

U=''

USE_NLS=''

USE_NLS_FALSE=''

USE_NLS_TRUE=''

VERSION='4.0.15'

XGETTEXT=''

XMLCATALOG=''

XML_CATALOG_FILE=''

XSLTPROC=''

YACC=''

ac_ct_AR=''

ac_ct_CC='gcc'

ac_ct_CXX=''

ac_ct_F77=''

ac_ct_RANLIB=''

ac_ct_STRIP=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCXX_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCXX_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu=''

build_os=''

build_vendor=''

datadir='/usr/share'

exec_prefix=''

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu=''

host_os=''

host_vendor=''

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='/var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/work/shadow-4.0.15/install-sh'

libdir='/usr/lib64'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='mkdir -p --'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE "shadow"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

#define PACKAGE_NAME ""

#define PACKAGE_STRING ""

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

#define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

#define VERSION "4.0.15"

#define _GNU_SOURCE 1

configure: exit 77

HELP !!!!

J'ai mal configurer make.conf ?

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer' ?

i686-pc-linux-gnu ?

----------

## Il turisto

le problème je pense est que tu as changé tes cflags enc ours de route non?

Au début tu étais en 386 et à présent en athlon.

As tu réinstallé ou simplement changé les cflags?

----------

## shrek35

j'ai formate, je suis partis from scratch !

sur le net, on parle de glibc-devel....

"checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"

http://pomocnik.com/users/dan/2005/10/checking-for-c-compiler-default-output-file-name-configure-error-c-compiler-cannot-create-executables/

----------

## Il turisto

```

emerge -auDv world

```

Que te renvoie cette commande (simple curiosité).

Que renvoie un :

cat /proc/cpuinfo

Je voudrais vérifier que tes cflags sont corrects.

Selon le wiki gentoo voici les flags en fonction du type de cpu :

```

 Athlon (AMD)

vendor_id : AuthenticAMD

cpu family : 6

model : 4 or 2

model name : AMD Athlon(TM)Processor

stepping : 4 or 2

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

[edit]

Athlon-tbird, aka K7 (AMD)

vendor_id : AuthenticAMD

cpu family : 6

model : 4

model name : AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

[edit]

Athlon-tbird XP (AMD)

vendor_id  : AuthenticAMD

cpu family  : 6

model  : 8

model name  : AMD Athlon(tm)

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

[edit]

Athlon 4 (AMD)

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

[edit]

Athlon XP (AMD)

vendor_id  : AuthenticAMD

cpu family  : 6

model  : 6

stepping  : 2

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

----------

## shrek35

ok, moi j'ai -march=athlon64

ma machine  :

AMD Athlon 64 2800+ - 1.8 GHz, Cache L2 512 Ko Socket 754

et une carte mere ASUSTeK K8S-MX (SiS 760GX) - Micro ATX

j'ai fais une connerie dans la config du make.conf ?

ok, j'essaye ca ce midi.

je te dis apres.

merci

----------

## Il turisto

Je pense que tu as déconné.

Le flags athlon64 c'est pour les athlon X2 comme écrit dans le gentoo wiki :

```

 Athlon 64 X2 (AMD)

vendor_id: AnthenticAMD

cpu family: 15

model: 43

stepping: 1 or 2

model name: AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor

32 bit

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

64 bit

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Pour ton amd je mettrais (mais je n'en suis pas sur car il me faut le résultat du cat /proc/cpuinfo):

```

 Athlon XP (AMD)

vendor_id  : AuthenticAMD

cpu family  : 6

model  : 6

stepping  : 2

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

----------

## shrek35

oui je suis d'accord avec toi, je suis alle voir sur le net....

j'ai fais une gaffe.

je peux changer ca en direct ?

faire autre chose ?.

je dois recompiler le noyau ?

merci

----------

## yoyo

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Je pense que tu as déconné.
> 
> Le flags athlon64 c'est pour les athlon X2 comme écrit dans le gentoo wiki :

 Je ne suis pas d'accord ! En allant juste en dessous dans le wiki on lit :  *Quote:*   

> If you have a newer Athlon64("Venice" or "San Diego")/Athlon64-X2("Manchester" or "Toledo") you can also add -msse3 to your CFLAGS to enable SSE3 support. Any chip using the 90nm process except for the "Winchester" class Athlon64 supports SSE3.
> 
> Also bear in mind that all Athlon64 X2 and Opteron 165, 170, 175, 180, and 185 processors are dual-core CPUs so make sure that you use MAKEOPTS="-j3" in your make.conf.

 La seule différence entre un single et un dual-core c'est l'option SMP à activer dans le kernel et le MAKEOPTS à ajuster dans le make.conf.

Mais je reconnais que le wiki est ambigu dans le sens ou l'athlon64 n'apparaît pas clairement.   :Confused: 

@shrek35 : Comme l'as demandé "Il turisto" peux-tu nous poster ton cat /proc/cpuinfo ?

----------

## shrek35

yep je poste mon cat /proc/cpuinfo ce midi.....

mais je penche pr march = athlon-xp

ce sera vite vu....

----------

## shrek35

bon voici mon cpuinfo :

processor	: 0

vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD

cpu family	: 15

model		: 12

model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

stepping	: 0

cpu MHz		: 1800.000

cache size	: 512 KB

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 1

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips	: 3612.35

TLB size	: 1024 4K pages

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

cpu family	: 15 !!!

model		: 12 !!!

la doc parle de 6 et 6.

bon...........

j'ai qd mm recompiler mon noyau et reboote avec march = athlon-xp a la place de athlon64.

j'ai fais un emerge --sync, ok.

et apres, c'est pareil   :Evil or Very Mad: 

pour info, un emerge -auDv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  .... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4 [5.0-r2] 1,986 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.8-r6] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227 [20051223] 38 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r3 [1.3.12-r6] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 [1.4.3] USE="nls" 299 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.1 [1.875d] USE="nls -static" 982 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 [3.4.4-r1] USE="fortran gtk nls -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc% -gcj -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k% -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a  322 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r4 [2.3.5-r2] USE="nls nptl nptlonly* -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -profile" 15,523 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.9  USE="-threads" 3,414 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 [5.8.7] USE="berkdb -debug -gdbm -ithreads" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.7-r3] USE="berkdb -build -debug -doc -gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7j [0.9.7e-r2] USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -test" 3,213 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  USE="perl -minimal" 63 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04 [1.01] 5 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32  USE="perl -minimal" 91 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.33 [2.20] USE="nls" 1,749 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-fr-1.64.0  864 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 [0.3-r1] 78 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1 [1.38] USE="nls -static" 3,536 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3 [2.12r-r1] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt -static" 1,503 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2 [3-r1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6] USE="-emacs" 903 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] USE="nls% -static" 679 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 [1.03] USE="perl% -minimal%" 7 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.9.6-r1] 747 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9 [2.8.5] USE="nls python" 562 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5] USE="nls" 867 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3 [1.00-r4] USE="-debug -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static" 1,402 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1] 272 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r1 [3.1.4-r4] USE="nls -build" 2,256 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6 [1.0.3-r5] USE="-build -static" 653 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] USE="bzip2 nls -build -static" 1,573 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.7-r4] USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.2 [21.9] USE="X% ipv6 nls" 238 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.1 [3.0-r2] 393 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1 [4.13] USE="python -build" 543 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.11-r2 [1.3.9] USE="ncurses nls spell unicode* -build -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 1,145 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.0-r6] USE="ipv6% -acl -build -static -xinetd" 754 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1 [5.2.1-r6] USE="nls -acl -build -static" 4,989 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5 [2.86-r3] USE="-bootstrap -build -ibm -static" 100 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.15-r3 [1.11.14-r3] USE="unicode* -bootstrap -build -static" 157 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1 [079-r1] 185 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r4 [3.80-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 899 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9] 43 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1 [4.2_p1-r1] USE="ipv6 pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static" 919 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/setarch-1.8 [1.0] 3 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r12  USE="symlink -build -doc" 230 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] USE="unicode*" 480 kB 

Total size of downloads: 54,682 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

l'image utilisée pour mon install est : install-amd64-universal-2006.0.iso

je me suis trompe par rapport a ma machine ?

merci

----------

## Il turisto

Pour le stage 3 je ne sais pas mais je dirais que ca doit etre bon.

Pour le pam-login la solution t'a déjà été donnée il me semble ou c'étais dans un autre post. En gros il faut virer pam-login et installer shadow mais dans ton cas c risqué aussi il faut faire : 

ah ben non c'éatis bien ici

FEATURES=-collision-protect emerge --nodeps shadow && emerge --unmerge pam-login

----------

## shrek35

mais j'ai tjs mes erreurs !!!!!

----------

## yoyo

Pour le stage, regarde quel est le CHOST dans le make.conf lorsque tu as détarré ton stage3. Si ça n'est pas CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" alors que tu veux que ton système soit en 64 bit ça n'est pas le bon.

Je te déconseille fortement de changer ce CHOST ça risque de générer des problèmes assez complexes.

Pour le cas où c'est le bon stage, et bien tu as toutes les cartes en main :

```
32 bit

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

64 bit

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}
```

et

```
FEATURES=-collision-protect emerge --nodeps shadow && emerge --unmerge pam-login
```

----------

## yoyo

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> mais j'ai tjs mes erreurs !!!!!

 Lesquelles, celles à la compilation ?

Fais voir un "gcc-config -l" stp.

PS : et un "emerge--info" please.

----------

## shrek35

bon, l'avant-dernier post me pose probleme....

j'ai un AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

dc  -march=athlon-xp et pas -march=athlon64

oui non ?

Pour le stage, regarde quel est le CHOST dans le make.conf lorsque tu as détarré ton stage3

ca veut dire quoi ca ?

j'ai installer a partir de "install-amd64-universal-2006.0.iso"

c'est une erreur ?

mieux de prendre  : livecd-i686-installer-2006.0.iso ???

ok pour ce soir : 

gcc-config -l

emerge--info

----------

## Il turisto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le stage, regarde quel est le CHOST dans le make.conf lorsque tu as détarré ton stage3
> 
> ca veut dire quoi ca ?
> ...

 

dans le manuel/l'installation a un moment tu dois télécharger un package appelé stage3.

Il veut dire qu'après l'avoir décompressé tu dois faire un : cat /etc/make.conf pour voir le chost qu'il contient.

Mais visiblement tu as installé depuis un live cd ?

Je n'ai jamais fais cela. Désolé.

----------

## shrek35

oui depuis un LiveCD, d'ou ma question....

----------

## shrek35

bref, je fais quoi ?

changer le titre du post pr changer de cible ?

----------

## yoyo

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> bon, l'avant-dernier post me pose probleme....
> 
> j'ai un AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+
> 
> dc  -march=athlon-xp et pas -march=athlon64
> ...

 Non. Mets -march=athlon64 puisque tu as un athlon64 (et je ne suis pas sûr que le livecd "install-amd64-universal-2006.0.iso" passe sur du 32 bit).

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> bref, je fais quoi ?

 N'utilise pas l'installeur graphique. Il est très récent et la plupart d'entre nous ne l'a jamais utilisé. Il nous est donc difficile de t'aider. Imprime le guide d'installation si tu peux (enfin tu peux le consulter depuis le livecd normalement), démarre le livecd et ouvre une console. Ça fait un peu peur au début mais si tu veux apprendre c'est le meilleurs moyen (et tu verras la fierté que tu retires lorsque tu démarres sur TA gentoo).

Enjoy !

----------

## shrek35

ok je peux aussi tester le tt en 64 bits, c'est une autre solution.

ms je veux un env graphique, moi, 

comment je fais pr Mozilla, Office, etc .... !!!

j'ai deja fais tt ca : livecd, console, une install, compile du noyau....

je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire....

----------

## Mickael

Salut shrek35, 

ce que nous disons pour l'instant c'est pour l'installation. Deux choix possibles : soit en mode texte soit mode graphique c'est à dire que tu fais du clic souris tout au long du processus. Maintenant pour ton histoire de mozilla and Co, on comprends rien du tout, et tu sais pourquoi : à force de condenser tes phrases et d'y noyer du langage sms, et bien nous n'arrivons pas à dicerner ton problème, et donc les réponses que tu attends sont forcément pas celles que tu souhaitais. 

Maintenant si on persiste au niveau de l'installation, et bien cela vient du fait que tu t'es planté dans ta configuration, choix des snapshots et autres joyeusetés... donc voilà, pour nous tu dois recommencer ton installation, tout en lisant la documentation qui est comme les blés en ce momment : très abondante.

Cordialement.

----------

## yoyo

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> ok je peux aussi tester le tt en 64 bits, c'est une autre solution.

 Sauf erreur, ça dépend de ton CHOST et non de tes CFLAGS.

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> ms je veux un env graphique, moi, 

 Tu l'auras.   :Wink: 

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> comment je fais pr Mozilla, Office, etc .... !!!

 Tu utilises la commande "emerge".   :Wink: 

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> j'ai deja fais tt ca : livecd, console, une install, compile du noyau....
> 
> je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire....

 Au temps pour moi alors. Vérifie tes différents flags et chosts et poste-nous tes gcc-config -l et emerge--info. On verra après.

----------

## shrek35

ok, ok.

je fais pourtant un effort pour ecrire correctement !

je ne m'enerve meme pas.

bon, d'accord avec le mode console, c'est ce que je fais depuis le debut, a part make menuconfig qui est graphique.

j'ai mal compris la phrase avec l'installeur graphique.....

je veux bien recommencer l'install, cela ne me derange pas.

mais avec quels changements ?

garder le meme liveCD ?

passer en mode 64 bits ?

merci

c'est pas facile d'etre clair quand on debute.....

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

suit les conseils du dernier post de yoyo, et donne nous les informations qu'il te demande s'il te plaît.

----------

## shrek35

comment vous lisez CFLAGS (http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_.28AMD.29)

mon cpuinfo me donne :

processor : 0

vendor_id : AuthenticAMD

cpu family : 15

model : 12

model name : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

le 15 de cpu family correspond au 2800 + ?

par exemple 16 pr 3000+....

cpu family est a 15 !!!, je pensais trouver 6 pour un AMD.....

merci

----------

## yoyo

Ne te prends pas la tête avec ça; utilise les flaqs pour athlon64 : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_X2_.28AMD.29 en fontion de ce que tu veux comme architecture (32 ou 64 bit).

Et cpu family est a 15 même pour les intels ! Aussi, mon petit doigt me dit que cela désigne la famille des x86 ...

----------

## PabOu

En même temps si il fait l'install avec un livecd amd64, il est obligé de prendre du 64bits non ?

----------

## rosebud

salut

moi j'ai eu un probleme similaire lors de l'install mini pour pam-login 

j'ai tapé ca 

```
emerge -C pam-login && emerge -1 shadow
```

----------

## yoyo

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> En même temps si il fait l'install avec un livecd amd64, il est obligé de prendre du 64bits non ?

 Mmmm ... Bonne question. Mais il me semble que cela dépend du chroot (de mémoire il y a un chroot32 pour le x86_64) et bien évidemment du stage3 utilisé.

Enfin, je ne suis pas expert en la matière (32 bits inside) donc si une in/confirmation pouvait être apportée ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shrek35

Bonjour tous le monde.

J'ai une bonne nouvelle, ca marche  :Very Happy: 

Je suis passe en 64 bits, donc je confirme un des posts precedents, soit le 32 bits sur le stage 3 du LiveCD AMD64 est bancal, soit (j'opte pour cette solution), j'ai rate quelque chose. 

Donc j'ai refais une install from srcatch, mis le make.conf en 64 bits et tout baigne.

j'ai installe xorg-x11 sans probleme et j'ai remplace pam-login par shadow....

2 questions :

quels st les enseignements de : 

gcc-config -l et emerge--info ?

en tout cas merci de votre soutien.

J'ai d'autres questions sur X11 mais je vais faire un autre sujet....

----------

## shrek35

mis a jour du titre

----------

## yoyo

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> J'ai une bonne nouvelle, ca marche  

 Cool !   :Very Happy: 

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> 2 questions :
> 
> quels st les enseignements de : 
> 
> gcc-config -l et emerge--info ?

 Et bien la plupart des commandes sous Unix/GNU Linux disposent d'un manuel (man la_commande) qui détaille l'utilisation, les options et les effets de cette commande. Et au cas où il n'y a pas de man, l'argument "--help" donne toujours un minimum d'informations :

```
gcc-config --help

Usage: gcc-config [options] [CC Profile]

Change the current cc/gcc profile, or give info about profiles.

Options:

  -O, --use-old              Use the old profile if one was selected.

  -f, --force                Make sure all config files are regenerated.

  -P, --use-portage-chost    Only set to given profile if its CHOST is the

                             same as that set for portage in /etc/make.conf

                             (or one of other portage config files...).

  -c, --get-current-profile  Print current used gcc profile.

  -l, --list-profiles        Print a list of available profiles.

  -S, --split-profile        Split profiles into their components

  -E, --print-environ        Print environment that can be used to setup the

                             current gcc profile, or a specified one.

  -B, --get-bin-path         Print path where binaries of the given/current

                             profile are located.

  -L, --get-lib-path         Print path where libraries of the given/current

                             profile are located.

  -X, --get-stdcxx-incdir    Print path where g++ include files of the

                             given/current profile are located.

Profile names are of the form:  <CHOST>-<gcc version>

For example:                    i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.1
```

Pour "emerge --info", et bien si tu exécutes la commande, ça te donnera toutes les infos/données utilisées par emerge : cflags, répertoires de travail, USEflags, features etc.

----------

## shrek35

C'est ce que j'ai fais, ...j'ai encore mal formule ma question

mais ce qui me manque, c'est l'interpretation.

par exemple sur emerge--info, j'ai ca :

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.16-gentoo-r11 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r11 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa avi bash berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cjk cli completion crypt cups dbus directfb divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode fbdev ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack jpeg kde kdexdelta live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzw lzw-tiff mime motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack nas ncurses network nfs nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl pic png posix ppds pppd print python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc samba scanner sdl session sox spell spl ssl svg symlink tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vorbis xine xinerama xmms xorg xosd xpm xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_fr userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

et bien pour moi, c'est la meme chose que make.conf avec des choses en +

merci

----------

## yoyo

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> et bien pour moi, c'est la meme chose que make.conf avec des choses en +

 Et c'est parfaitement exact !  :Wink: 

Les choses en plus sont 

le "profil" : le lien "/etc/make.profile" que tu a fait à l'installation et qui permet de définir les versions du système de base, les USEflags par défault etc. (tu peux parfaitement lire les fichiers de ton profil pour voir ce qu'ils contiennent, la plupart (tous ?) des fichiers de configuration sont lisibles et commentés, tu peux donc fouiner tant que tu veux   :Razz:  ). Gentoo n'est pas comme mandriva ou autre, il n'y a pas de version mais des profils : inutile de réinstaller le système lorsqu'un nouveau profil arrive; il suffit de modifier le lien "/etc/make.profile" et tu es à jour. En fait, les liveCD sont des "photos" de Gentoo à un instant donné (d'où le "snapshot" de l'arbre portage) pour des installs fraîches comme la tienne (il faut bien partir d'un point). Perso ma gentoo a été installée en 2004 et pourtant j'ai le même système que toi.   :Very Happy: 

le system sur lequel elle est installée : version de portage, de gcc, de la glibc, du noyau, de python (langage utilisé par portage et ses outils), etc. Ces infos servent à se replacer dans la même configuration lors d'un rapport de bug pour tester et trouver des patchs/solutions par exemple.

Enjoy !

----------

## shrek35

ok, je comprends

je vais regarder de plus pres ce /etc/make.profile.

merci

----------

## PabOu

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Perso ma gentoo a été installée en 2004 et pourtant j'ai le même système que toi.  :D

 

Pareil, j'ai installé ma gentoo en janvier 2004, et j'ai la même que vous... et pourtant, NON, je n'ai pas la même que vous ;)

Parceque gentoo c'est une histoire d'adaptations personelles, qui fait que chacun à ce qu'il souhaite, à sa sauce... Donc, dans un sens, nous avons tous un OS totallement différent, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour une mandriva par exemple.

Un autre point intéressant du emerge --info : Si on fait une faute dans le make.conf, on remarque directement la faute. (exemple : une ligne qu'on à oublié de décommenté, ou une typo dans le nom d'une variable...)

C'est également utile dans le cas ou le make.conf devient "illisible" afin de devenir plus lisible.. oui, c'est paradoxal, mais.. un exemple vaut mieux qu'un long discours :

```
USE_opti="mmx sse nptl nptlonly"

USE_multimedia="ogg vorbis mp3"

USE_hardware="usb"

USE_divers="gnome cups X"

USE="$USE_multimedia $USE_hardware $USE_divers $USE_opti"
```

Dans ce cas, il devient plus difficile de lire la variable USE... mais grâce à emerge info.. ;)

----------

